# thinking about getting into rod building



## Daniel09 (Sep 20, 2009)

What will i need to start?(DETAILS) (for trout,reds,bass,flounder,ect.)
How much will it cost to get started?
What are the most important thing i need to worry about?
How long does it take to do a basic rod?
anything else you think i should know?


I need the help i love making things or working with my hands and want to do this thanks for the help 


Daniel


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

There's a lot of information available on the net, but my recommendation (and this is just me) would be to pick up a (introductory) dvd on rodbuilding just to get an overview of what's involved. That would probably answer more questions than could possibly be done here. FTU here in Houston has a couple and both of them are great. "Custom Rodbuilding with Doc Ski" is a great starter vid and "Flex-coat's How we Do It" is another. Once you get the idea, locate a builder near you and see if you can hookup with them and get a little one on one time, sorta looking over their shoulder. Most builders are good folks and would welcome the chance to show a new guy the ropes. As far as cost to get started, you can get all the components for a good med. quality rod for around $100. This isn't the top shelf stuff, but for the first couple of rods, maybe that's not a bad thing. Tools to get you started can be as simple as a cardboard box (rod wrapping jig), a hardback book (thread tensioner), coffee cup (spool holder) and a razor blade. The uses for all this stuff is explained in detail in these vids or by a builder you hook up with. I don't recommend going out and buying everything right up front until you get an idea of your style of wrapping. I've got some nifty gadgets that I just had to have only to have them collect dust from non-use. Post up where you're located and maybe someone near you will offer of up a little "look see" session,,,,,,,Good luck and heaven help you if you like this stuff,,,Jim


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

There is a lot of great information out there. Almost too much. Concentrate on the basics first: basic handle, reel seat, guide wraps alignment and finish.

The Flex Coat DVD and book is great to get started. It will give you a solid foundation of rod building knowledge that you can build off of.

Flex Coat has a "Small Business Start Up" kit that includes books, DVD, a hand wrapper, rod dryer and all of the little tools for about $175. It seems expensive but it will save you a lot of time and it is about the same price as piecing it all together .

Go to the TRB meetings at Fishing Tackle Unlimited. Terry is a wealth of info and will help get you started. 

If i can help you out, feel free to give me a call.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Yep! What ya need first to get started is a book or DVD. Don't just rely on free info on the net. Ken Preston's DVD is another good one.

Equipment start-up costs can be very little or up to $1000 but most of the things you will need you maybe already own.

Figure reel seat & grips =$20 , guides = $20 , thread =$10 (couple spools) , & blank = $15 - $100 or higher.

Your first rod will take a week or two to build but the job can be done in 1 day if you have everything you need and know what to do. Don't be in a hurry


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Welcome to the rod world! x2 on above post.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

I just finished my first rod and with the wife, work and kids it took me about a week with maybe an hour here and there a day to work on it. It was a blast seeing my work come to life from just a rod blank to a functional fishing rod. I also recomned the small business start up kit by Flexcoat (FTU @ $180). It comes with the dvd, book and things to start your new hobby. Good luck and Terry (FTU) and everyone here is great and provides their knowledge for FREE!!!!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

I didnt have the money for the kit so i with some suggestions built the first part of my rod wrapper rack out of some scraps of plywood.

its real simple but then again i am not going to get in to the biz, i just want to make the wife and i a rod and do some reapairs to some of my rods .
here is mine and its not finished yet but good luck to ya.


----------

